# القلب وأمراضه



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

الـقـلـب The heart

القلب هو عبارة عن عضلة صغيرة بحجم قبضة اليد الكبيرة تعمل مثل مضخة تضخ الدم في الشرايين ومنه إلى أنحاء الجسم الأخرى كما أنها تستقبل الدم العائد من الأوردة، وشكل القلب كحبة الأجاص المقلوبة يتمركز في الصدر مائلاً قليلاً نحو اليسار ويوجد في القلب أربع حجرات اثنتان علويتان وتدعى الأذينان واثنتان سفليتان وتدعى البطينان وهي ذات جدار سميكة العضلة، كما أن القلب ينبض 60-80 نبضة في الدقيقة، والنبضات عبارة عن التقلص والاسترخاء لعضلة القلب ليتم ضخ حوالي 3-5 لتر من الدم في الدقيقة الواحدة، وتتغذى عضلة القلب من الأوعية الدموية المحاطة بها وأي انسداد بها يؤدي إلى الموت. 

أمراض القلب والشرايين
أمراض القلب ليست بالخطورة التي كانت تشكلها منذ خمسين سنة فلقد تطورت الوقاية و تطور التشخيص المبكر و تطورت طرق العلاج بحيث يمكن للمريض بها أن يعيش عيشة مريحة منتجة.

الأمراض التي تصيب القلب و أعراضها 
تصيب أمراض القلب الجنين في بطن أمه كما تصيب الطفل في سنوات عمره الأولى، و تصيب الشباب والكهول والشيوخ وفي كل هذه المراحل تطورت طرق الوقاية منها وطرق العلاج واصبح العلاج الجراحي ممكنا و ناجحا في كثير من الحالات.

1- أمراض القلب الخلقية 
يصاب قلب الجنين داخل رحم الأم نتيجة لعوامل وراثية، أو نتيجة لحمى تتعرض لها الأم أثناء الحمل أو دواء تتناوله أثناء الشهور الثلاثة الأولى من الحمل. ومن اكثر هذه الإصابات حدوثا عدم اكتمال نمو الحاجز الأذيني أو البطينى مما ينشأ عنه ما يعرف بثقب في القلب بين الأذينين و البطنيين. ومنها ما يؤثر على تكوين شرفات الصمامات مما ينتج عنه ضيق يمنع أو يقلل من سريان الدم فيها أو يسبب خللاً في مسار الدم فيها.

مثال لأحد هذه الأمراض هو ما يعرف بإسم : (رباعي فالوت) 
إذ يولد الطفل و لونه في زرقة السماء نتيجة :
• ضيق في الصمام الرئوي
• ثقب في الحاجز البطينى
• انحراف في الشريان الأورطى إلى اليمين فيتلقى الدم من كلا البطنيين الأيسر و الأيمن بدلا من الأيسر فقط 
• تضخم في عضلة البطين الأيمن لما يبذله من جهد زائد لضيق في مخرجه و لدفع الدم في الشريان الأورطى.
و فيما قبل عصر جراحة القلب كان هذا المرض غير قابل للشفاء، أما الآن فجراحة القلب تمكن من قفل الثقب في الحاجز البطينى وتوسيع مخرج البطين الأيمن إلى الرئة فيسير الدم في مساره الصحيح و يشفى الطفل تماما، و ينمو ليتزوجوا ينجب أطفالا طبيعيين كاملي التكوين.

2- الحمى الروماتزمية 
تصيب الحمى الروماتزمية القلب في سني الطفولة بعد الخامسة و في سن الشباب و تؤثر على صمامات القلب أساسا وعلى عضلته وعلى غشاء التامور في بعض الأحيان. وتنتهي بالإصابات الروماتزمية بضيق أو ارتجاع في صماماته المختلفة خصوصا الصمامين المترالى والأورطى.
وإصابة الصمام المترالى بالضيق هي اكثر هذه الإصابات حدوثا. وعند وصول مساحة الصمام إلى اقل من سم مربع تحدث الأعراض نتيجة لاحتجاز الدم بالأذين الأيسر و الرئتين لبطء سريان الدم خلال الصمام المترالى من الأذين الأيسر إلى البطين الأيسر. وقد يؤدى احتقان الرئتين لسعال يظهر مع المجهود ويزول مع الراحة وهو ما يميز سعال أمراض القلب عن سعال أمراض الرئة الذي لا يتأثر بالمجهود. 
وإصابة الصمام المترالى بالارتجاع تؤدى إلى رجوع الدم بالأذين عند انقباض البطين وهو ما لا يحدث في القلب السليم، إذ يكون الصمام في هذه اللحظة مقفلا وبرجوع بعض الدم إلى الأذين يرتفع الضغط فيه و يقلل من سريان الدم الوارد من الرئة إليه، فتحتقن الرئة و يشكو المريض نفس شكوى مريض ضيق الصمام من نهجان أو سعال عند المجهود.
وإصابة الصمام ذو الشرفات الثلاث الذي يتحكم في مسار الدم من الكبد إلى البطين الأيمن بالضيق أو الارتجاع، يؤدى إلى احتقان الكبد و تضخمه وإلى احتقان الكليتين وأطراف الجسم السفلي التي تتورم، وتنتج من ذلك أنواع مختلفة من عسر الهضم وألم في منطقة الكبد في أعلى البطن ونقص في إدرار البول وظهور زلال فيه. وهو ما يعطى الانطباع عند الكثيرين من ربط أورام الرجلين بمرض في الكلى لا في القلب لظهور الزلال في البول. وإذا حدث أن أعقب ضيق الصمام المترالى أو ارتجاعه ارتجاع بالصمام ذو الشرفات الثلاث يختفي النهجان الناشئ من إصابة الصمام المترالى أو تقل حدته لنقص المدفوع من الدم بالبطين الأيمن إلى الرئتين و هو ما يعبر عنه الكثيرون من المرضى في شكواهم (بتحسن النهجان عند ظهور الزلال) ويصاب الصمام الأورطى في الحمى الروماتزمية المتكررة بضيق أو ارتجاع فيه أو كليهما مما يسبب ازدياد الجهد على البطين الأيسر ثم نقص في قدرته على استقبال الدم الوارد إليه من الرئتين، فتحتقن الرئتين و يشكو المريض من ضيق التنفس أو قد تؤدى هذه الإصابات إلى نقص المدفوع من الدم إلى الشرايين التاجية مما يسبب الآم الذبحة الصدرية.

3. أمراض الشرايين التاجية المغذية لعضلة القلب
تسبب أساسا ألما في منتصف الصدر و هو ما يعرف بالذبحة الصدرية، يحس به المريض أثناء المشي أو بذل أي مجهود جسماني و يزول بالتوقف عن أداء المجهود يحدث هذا من عضلة القلب لو نقص الدم الساري في الشرايين التاجية التي تغذيها، فيبدأ الألم في الظهور و لكن في منتصف الصدر ويزول الألم بعد أن يتوقف المريض عن المجهود الذي كان يزاوله وسبب هذه الآلام تجمع أحماض عضوية كحمض اللبنيك Lactic Acid الذي ينتج عن عدم الاحتراق الكامل للمواد الغذائية اللازمة لعمل لقلب نتيجة لنقص الأكسجين الذي يصلها عن طريق الشرايين التاجية. وأهم هذه الأمراض هو تصلب هذه الشرايين فتفقد قدرتها على التمدد عند بذل الجهد. ويمكن للذبحة الصدرية أن تنشأ من إصابة الصمام الأورطى للقلب نتيجة لقلة الدم المدفوع إلى الشرايين التاجية التي تخرج من الشريان الأورطى فوق الصمام بقليل. كما تسبب أمراض الشرايين التاجية إحتشاء في عضلة القلب Myocardial Infarction عندما يتوقف سريان الدم توقفا تاما في فرع من فروع هذه الشرايين.
ويفاجأ المريض بالآم في منتصف الصدر كالآم الذبحة الصدرية ولكنه أشد منه. و كثيرا ما يحدث هذا الألم دون بذل أي مجهود، وكثيرا ما يحدث ليلا أثناء نوم المصاب وتعقب هذه الآلام مضاعفات كثيرة إذا لم يتم العلاج اللازم.

(مرفق طيه صورة القلب)
-------------------------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## م/احمد عبد السلام (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا بس ممكن تحكى لينا عن كهرباء واصوات القلب ممكن لو سمحت ملفات اصوات مرفقة عاجل جدا.............................


----------



## afreet (31 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووور أخوي 
و ما قصرت


----------



## Hamzawy (1 أبريل 2007)

معلومات رااائعة جدا . . . والاحلى كمان ان المهندس الطبي يفهم هذاالكلام 
ويبدا يفكر كيف يحاكي هذا التصميم او يحاول وضع حلول للمشاكل اللي في القلب 
وهذا هو الابداع وهذه هي مهنة مهندس الاجهزة الطبية فعلا

ايش رايكم ياباش مهندسين ؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

رائع اخي الكريم


----------



## ميسون حسين (11 أكتوبر 2009)

بشكرك كتير يا بشمهندس لأني بحاجة اني أعرف كتير معلومات عن التشوهات القلب الخلقية عند الأطفال


----------



## makmedical (16 أكتوبر 2009)

- مشكور وجزاك الله الخير بس ممكن ملف عن اشارات القلب (كيف تتولد - مطاله -شدتها) وهل يوجد دارة الكترونية أو ماشابه بتعطيك نفس اشارات القلب
- واستفسار من فضلك عن كيفية اقتباس عدد نبضات القلب من خلال تخطيط القلب على ملف اذا امكن 
وجعل هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك أخي المهندس محمد يامن


----------



## makmedical (16 أكتوبر 2009)

- مشكور وجزاك الله الخير بس ممكن ملف عن اشارات القلب (كيف تتولد - مطاله -شدتها) وهل يوجد دارة الكترونية أو ماشابه بتعطيك نفس اشارات القلب
- واستفسار من فضلك عن كيفية اقتباس عدد نبضات القلب من خلال تخطيط القلب على ملف اذا امكن 
وجعل هذه المعلومات في ميزان حسناتك أخي المهندس محمد يامن


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ macmedical كلنا نعلم ان حركة عضلة القلب هي غير ارادية اي لايمكن لنا ان نتحكم بها ومن ضمن اعجاز الخالق تعالى ان جعل لهذا القلب عقدة تسمى sa node وهي تعطي للقلب اشارات كهربائية هي التي تحدد عدد ضربات القلب واي خلل في عمل هذه العقدة سيوءثر على عمل القلب وبالتالي يربط جهاز يسمى pacemaker داخل القلب لينظم ضرباته ويعوض عن هذه العقده وسارسل لك صور عن هذا الجهاز ان شاء الله


----------



## ايهاب السبع (5 يناير 2010)

ربنا هو الشافى


----------



## حورية_الحور (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات لكن لو كان الموضوع باللغة الانكليزية و تكملنة الموضوع عن الكهربائية راح يكون الموضوع متكامل من جميع الجهات


----------



## طبيبة (لجين) مسلمة (7 يناير 2010)

*حلو خالص
ميرسى جدا ع المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

Thank You


----------

